# C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln,  Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung​*
In der Anglerboardredaktion arbeiten wir ja schon lange um die oben genannten Themen.

Es ist dabei aber in Diskussionen (auch und gerade mit Funktionären der Verbände) immer wieder zu merken, wie wenig da oft grundlegende Dinge und Denkansätze vorhanden sind und wie sehr die schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche seit Drosse/VDFS, fortgesetzt im DAFV, dennoch immer noch wirkt. 

Aus Kreisen der Mods wie in der Diskussion im Thread um eine neue juristische Sichtweise auf die C+R - Debatte von Rechtsanwalt Kolja Kreder kam nun der Vorschlag, die im Anglerboard und Anglerpraxis veröffentlichten und vorhandenen Beiträge von Juristen zum Thema in einem Beitrag zu sammeln und zum leichteren Auffinden oben fest zu tackern.

Diesem sinnvollen Wunsch wird hiermit entsprochen und wir bedanken uns für die Anregung und starten hiermit diesen Thread mit den ersten Artikeln.

_Ob Verbände in diesen letzten 10 Jahren auch eine fundierte, juristische Arbeit zum Thema vorgelegt haben, ist nicht bekannt, wenn ja, dann zumindest gut versteckt. Wenn doch ja, bitte bei mir melden mit Titel, Link etc.
Danke_


-------------------------------------------------------​*Juristische Veröffentlichungen über Anglerboard/Anglerpraxis zu C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc.​*
*Catch & Release - Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage?*
Kai Jendrusch
2006
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html 

*Aktuelle Entwicklungen und Tendenzen des Fischereirechts*
KAI JENDRUSCH und MARCO NIEHAUS
2008
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

*„Catch & Release in der anglerischen Praxis"*
„Ernie1973"
2010
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

*Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753
Kolja Kreder
2017

*Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen*
Aus der Juristerei: Der Setzkescher oder Irrsinn auf allen Kanälen
Kolja Kreder
2017


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Tommy1311 (26. August 2018)

*AW: C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln,  Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung*

Sehr Interresant die Beiträge.
Da einzigste was ich mich bei der Diskusion des Setzkeschers frage ist, wie sieht es am Forellenpuff aus. Viele, oder alle, verbieten den Setzkescher. Wenn es doch laut Schlachtverordnung "erlaubt" wird ( wenn ich es Richtig verstanden habe) wieso wird es von der Behörde verboten.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. August 2018)

*AW: C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln,  Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung*



Tommy1311 schrieb:


> Sehr Interresant die Beiträge.
> Da einzigste was ich mich bei der Diskusion des Setzkeschers frage ist, wie sieht es am Forellenpuff aus. Viele, oder alle, verbieten den Setzkescher. Wenn es doch laut Schlachtverordnung "erlaubt" wird ( wenn ich es Richtig verstanden habe) wieso wird es von der Behörde verboten.




Hallo,


kenn mich da nicht so aus, weil bei uns (Bayern) der Setzkescher erlaubt ist und es Forellenpuffs kaum gibt. Ich kenne zumindest kein einziges. 

Könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass Forellen einen längeren "Setzkescheraufenthalt" kaum überleben dürften. Der Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers kann, in bestimmtem Umfang Sonderregeln festlegen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. Oktober 2018)

Tommy1311 schrieb:


> *AW: C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln,  Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung*
> 
> Sehr Interresant die Beiträge.
> Da einzigste was ich mich bei der Diskusion des Setzkeschers frage ist, wie sieht es am Forellenpuff aus. Viele, oder alle, verbieten den Setzkescher. Wenn es doch laut Schlachtverordnung "erlaubt" wird ( wenn ich es Richtig verstanden habe) wieso wird es von der Behörde verboten.



Unabhängig was die TierSchlV regelt, darf der Betreiber der Forellenanlage eigene (schärfere) Regeln aufstellen. Die rechtliche Auswirkung ist eine andere. Wer entgegen der Vertragsbestimmungen des Anlagenbetreibers einen Setzkescher verwendet läuft Gefahr ein Hausverbot zu bekommen. Man hat aber keine ordnungs- oder strafrechtliche Konsequenzen zu fürchten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (13. Januar 2019)

Leider sind die Links seit der Neuaufsetzung des Anglerboards nicht mehr verfügbar. Vielleicht könnte die Redaktion das ändern.


----------

